# RetroUSB NES adapter doesn't work



## Xarsah16 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just bought from retrozone.com this seemingly awesome NES controller to USB adapter so I could use my NES controllers on emulators.

I'm having problems getting it to work, though. Before, I just used to emulate my NES games on my Acekard using nesDS so I'm not particular to any computer software emulator, and I'm open to recommendations.

I'm running Vista, and I've tried NEStron, NEStopia and FCEUX in their latest versions. When I plugged my controllers in (I have two, so I tried both to see if the problem was the controller, but I'm pretty sure it's not) neither was sensed by the emulator, so they wouldn't work. I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the emulator since the drivers installed according to Vista were installed correctly. (I have four usb ports on my laptop, so I tried them all.) Every input menu screen on each emulator said that there was a gamepad connected.

If anyone has any questions on my setup, I'll be happy to answer, I'd love some advice on how to get it to work. I think I mentioned everything.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 15, 2010)

I still wonder how to get this thing working. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

My guess is you would be better off asking the manufacturer, than asking here. I myself have never even heard of this site, nor the USB NES controller.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

Does the controller show up as  gamepad in the game conroller thingy in the control panel? If it does show up you should be able to test it.

EDIT: BTW, the website is http://www.retrousb.com/, not retrozone.com


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 15, 2010)

On NEStopia, I see the letters "Retr" pop up under joysticks when it is plugged in on the input menu. It also shows up properly in the Control Panel(says OK), so I can't figure out why it isn't working with the emulator still. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

What exactly is the problem? Does it not register the buttons when you try to configure the controls?


----------



## Gore (Jan 15, 2010)

try joytokey
http://www.electracode.com/4/joy2key/JoyTo...es/jtk374en.zip


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 15, 2010)

When I go to play a game in the emulator, nothing is registering, the controller is not responsive at all. I can't go through the game start menu to play the game because it isn't working.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 15, 2010)

see if you can select a key from the controller in a different emu, like a n64 one

you could also try jnes

it might be an emu problem


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 15, 2010)

As mentioned above, test it in the Game Controllers section in the control panel.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> When I go to play a game in the emulator, nothing is registering, the controller is not responsive at all. I can't go through the game start menu to play the game because it isn't working.



What it sounds like, is you have not setup the controls. you must do this manually in the Input options.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

You did go into the emulator options and set the buttons, right? Emulators generally require you to manually set every button on the game pad to the function you want them to perform. Just because this gamepad was made from a real NES controller doesn't mean the emulators will know what to do with it.

Edit: I'm number two!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 15, 2010)

My input screen looks like this, I don't know what else to do with it.


----------



## Gore (Jan 15, 2010)

Press "set" for a key and push the corresponding key on your controller and report back.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

Press the "Set all" button, and when the key is highlighted in the "Key" column, press the corresponding key on your controller. like if it tells you to press the key for A, press A on the controller


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 15, 2010)

That worked! Thank you so much


----------

